# 500 Lumen Light with Batteries-$20



## River Rambler (Feb 17, 2013)

Just wanted to tell everyone about these....

I picked up one at Home Depot and this is a heck of a deal. Lightweight, LED 500+ lumen tactical flashlight with batteries.

Online it looks like it's $19, but I paid 22. 
This thing throws the light out there...it's brighter, lasts longer on a charge and provides more contrast than my rechargeable spotlight. Now I just need to find some green/red lenses for it.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...3&langId=-1&keyword=flash+light&storeId=10051


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 20, 2013)

I bought a qty of 100 lumen lights for about $5 each from the Depot.


----------



## whchunter (Feb 26, 2013)

*Light*

Went to my HD and they didn't have any in store. The site says "only available online". But currently they are even unavailable online.........don't know when they will have more.


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Mar 12, 2013)

This is a lot better if you don't mind waiting for it to ship from China.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/1600-Lumen-...5965500?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item460c69b73c


These are legit, I've bought several!  Take a few minutes and read the specs for this particular LED http://www.cree.com/led-components-and-modules/products/xlamp/discrete-directional/xlamp-xml,


----------



## whchunter (Mar 14, 2013)

OleCountryBoy said:


> This is a lot better if you don't mind waiting for it to ship from China.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/1600-Lumen-...5965500?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item460c69b73c
> 
> 
> These are legit, I've bought several!  Take a few minutes and read the specs for this particular LED http://www.cree.com/led-components-and-modules/products/xlamp/discrete-directional/xlamp-xml,




Didn't see the battery type or number.  I have to wonder about size and battery life. Would think that the more the lumens, the less battery life.

I hate specialty batteries as often the replacement battery costs more than the light or almost as much....


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Mar 15, 2013)

whchunter said:


> Didn't see the battery type or number.  I have to wonder about size and battery life. Would think that the more the lumens, the less battery life.
> 
> I hate specialty batteries as often the replacement battery costs more than the light or almost as much....


The batteries are 18650s about $3 each and are 3.7V  very powerful and last long, nothing running 2 AAs will compare.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 15, 2013)

OleCountryBoy said:


> This is a lot better if you don't mind waiting for it to ship from China.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/1600-Lumen-...5965500?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item460c69b73c
> 
> 
> These are legit, I've bought several!  Take a few minutes and read the specs for this particular LED http://www.cree.com/led-components-and-modules/products/xlamp/discrete-directional/xlamp-xml,



I do not understand how it can be 1600 lumens when that LED board they use isn't rated for that many lumens.  I am ae little leary of the 1600 lumen rating.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

Man I wished I could have seen this thread earlier, I've called the two local Home Depots and both are sold out.
Now the only place I can find this light is on Ebay, and they're selling for $40-$50 on there. 

That is a sweet light, I might just pay the extra money for it on Ebay, the reviews on the HD website are great!


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Mar 15, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> I do not understand how it can be 1600 lumens when that LED board they use isn't rated for that many lumens.  I am ae little leary of the 1600 lumen rating.


I doubt the 1600 rating too, they are the brightest torch light you are gonna find.  CREE LEDs are the best you can buy and the T6 XM-L is what u want.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 16, 2013)

I like something more compact. I have a Nebo Redline 5610 that has a plenty bright 220 lumen spot and also strobe, sos, adjustable beam, magnetic base, tactical face and runs on 3 AAA batteries in a cartridge. It will fit in the palm of you hand and gets great battery life. About $29


----------



## whchunter (Mar 16, 2013)

*How*



OleCountryBoy said:


> The batteries are 18650s about $3 each and are 3.7V  very powerful and last long, nothing running 2 AAs will compare.



Is this just one battery? On other reason I try to stay with off the shelf batteries is convenience. If I'm in the middle of nowhere and need batteries I can mind the common ones.


----------



## whchunter (Mar 16, 2013)

*Good Light*



Sterlo58 said:


> I like something more compact. I have a Nebo Redline 5610 that has a plenty bright 220 lumen spot and also strobe, sos, adjustable beam, magnetic base, tactical face and runs on 3 AAA batteries in a cartridge. It will fit in the palm of you hand and gets great battery life. About $29



I have one of these too. However I paid about $36.


----------



## sweetwater84 (Mar 18, 2013)

Still have plenty at the mcdonough home depot. Defiant brand, 493 lumens. $21. Love mine


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 18, 2013)

sweetwater84 said:


> Still have plenty at the mcdonough home depot. Defiant brand, 493 lumens. $21. Love mine



Yep, I went by Friday night to the McDonough store and bought the 493 lumen one, it is bright as heck!


----------

